# Home Hook-up 30 Amp Plug ?



## mx33suprdav

I plan to add a 30 amp RV plug to the side of my shop for easy hook-up while loading/ unloading etc... The question I have is what size wire do I need to use? It will be about 60' from the electrical box to the plug. Should I use 10-2 or 12-2 guage wire? Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mx33suprdav said:


> I plan to add a 30 amp RV plug to the side of my shop for easy hook-up while loading/ unloading etc... The question I have is what size wire do I need to use? It will be about 60' from the electrical box to the plug. Should I use 10-2 or 12-2 guage wire? Thanks


Are you going to be running the AC while you have it at home? Otherwise, if you're just looking to have power for lights and to charge the battery, a normal household power supply will be fine. This is how I charge my Outback at home before a trip.


----------



## TarpinHill Jct.

mx33suprdav said:


> I plan to add a 30 amp RV plug to the side of my shop for easy hook-up while loading/ unloading etc... The question I have is what size wire do I need to use? It will be about 60' from the electrical box to the plug. Should I use 10-2 or 12-2 guage wire? Thanks


You need to use 10-2 w/ground and put it on its own 30 amp breaker.


----------



## Guest

I would run 10-3 with ground, so that you have the capability of upgrading to 50 amp service if you need to in the future. It will cost a lot less now, than redoing the whole thing then. Be sure to put it on it's own breaker.

Happy Caming,

Gary


----------



## Thor

Sensai said:


> I would run 10-3 with ground, so that you have the capability of upgrading to 50 amp service if you need to in the future. It will cost a lot less now, than redoing the whole thing then. Be sure to put it on it's own breaker.
> 
> Happy Caming,
> 
> Gary


You we need 10-2, but Gary has a good point....check out how much extra it would be for 10-3. If you are running a short distance it might be well worth it, in case you wish to upgrade in the future.

Thor


----------



## srlaws

Use 10/2. 12/2 is only rated for 20 amps.

Steve


----------



## advancedtel

I am doing the same thing at my house. The distance I need to run it is 160 feet. Would the 10-2 still be what I need at that distance?


----------



## jasonrebecca

10-2 will work, I am not sure what the wire is coming from the TT, but I would match that.
It is not a good idea to use two different size wires on the same circuit.


----------



## GlenninTexas

Sensai said:


> I would run 10-3 with ground, so that you have the capability of upgrading to 50 amp service if you need to in the future. It will cost a lot less now, than redoing the whole thing then. Be sure to put it on it's own breaker.
> 
> Happy Caming,
> 
> Gary


Good Point, however 10 guage is not adequate for 50 amp service, you'd have to go with 8. If your going to stick with the 30 amp service, definitely use 10. Also remember that the RV plug is a special configuration so make sure you get an RV outlet and not one for say an electric dryer.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## aplvlykat

For a run of 160 foot You should go at least one size up to 8 awg wire maybe even two to a 6 awg wire. Kirk


----------



## CamperAndy

Try this link to do the calculations on wire size. Takes the guess work out of it.

Wire Size Calculator


----------



## Tiger02

What Kirk said is correct. If you use copper 10 AWG you should expect an 11 volt drop over 160' and more if using aluminum wire. If you use 8 AWG copper wire the volt drop will only be around 7 volts. You can find the RV style 30 amp outlets at Lowe's for a good price if you have not already found one.


----------



## mx33suprdav

Thanks for the help. The main reason for the mod is to run the AC. My wife is getting tired of loading the camper in the hot Mississippi sun. If adding a plug keeps her happy it will be $ well spent. I have the seperate 30 amp breaker and RV plug I just was not sure what guage wire to use.


----------



## jozway

10-2 for the 30 amp plug and at least 8-3 for the 50. Anything under 100 feet should be ok over that i would upsize my wire.


----------



## Guest

Guys, what we call 50 amp service in RV speak, isn't 50 amps.







It's two thiry amp circuits. It's basically wired like a 240V circuit, except there is no Hot to Hot circuit, just two hot to neutral. So for RV 50 amp service 10 guage is OK. I don't think that I would run it for 160' though, and I would protect it with a duplex 30amp breaker.

Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Sensai is correct.

Dave


----------



## Rip

May be in your world !!!!!! But here in Ohio 50 amps means ,240 volts 50 amps per leg 120 volts each leg to neutral, across both legs 240 volts!!!!!From this common service we can draw 120 or 240 volts. Each leg is 50 amps @ 120 volts. 50-amp X 120-volt = 6000 watts. But since there are 2 HOT 120-volt legs at 6000 + 6000 = 12,000 watts to use in the RV or 50-amp X 240-volt = 12,000 watts when used as a 240-volt service.


----------



## CamperAndy

Rip said:


> May be in your world !!!!!! But here in Ohio 50 amps means ,240 volts 50 amps per leg 120 volts each leg to neutral, across both legs 240 volts!!!!!From this common service we can draw 120 or 240 volts. Each leg is 50 amps @ 120 volts. 50-amp X 120-volt = 6000 watts. But since there are 2 HOT 120-volt legs at 6000 + 6000 = 12,000 watts to use in the RV or 50-amp X 240-volt = 12,000 watts when used as a 240-volt service.


This is correct. At one time I thought otherwise but have been enlightened to the correct definition of 50 amp service.

May be the error comes from the confusion over connecting a cheater dog leg that can be used to connect 50 amp service to your 30 amp trailer wiring.


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Rip,

Correct bit I am not sure if campgrounds adhere to this. Campgrounds seem to have 25 amps per leg.
Your math is correct, but I am not sure if campgrounds supply more than 25 amps per leg for a total of 50 Amps.
You are certainly correct for home wiring.

Dave


----------



## Rip

All of the camp grounds that I've been to that say they have 50 amps have 50 amps!! Just look to see if they have a two pole 50 amp breaker in the box !!! Not saying they have it wired right!! Who knows if they followed the NEC!!!


----------



## jozway

I know for a fact that a 50 amp rv plug cannot be legally wired with # 10 awg wire it needs at least #8 awg. It is 50 amps per leg not the other way around.


----------



## N7OQ

Here is a link that should help clear things up. Click here


----------



## Sweathog62

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm267/c...18/P1010011.jpg

She loved it... Don't ask about the cost... PRICELESS!!


----------



## CamperAndy

N7OQ said:


> Here is a link that should help clear things up. Click here


Nice site and the wire size calculator came up with the same size wire as the link I posted (always a good thing when things line up).


----------



## GlenninTexas

Whatever you do, don't ask about generators or if a plane can take off from a conveyor belt!









Regards, Glenn


----------



## Guest

I stand corrected. I was looking at trailer wiring, not possible usage. No RV that I have ever seen is wired across two hot legs. Thanks for the learning opportunity.

Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## bradnjess

N7OQ said:


> Here is a link that should help clear things up. Click here


Very informative site, thanks for the link. I have a 30 amp trailer outlet and breaker in the garage I've been planing on installing.

Brad


----------

